# Has Ted Left Tivo?



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

I read that Ted is no longer working for Tivo.

https://zatznotfunny.com/2020-05/quitting-tivo/



> However, some have had ads reapplied after software updates and with our advocate, VP Ted Malone who made it happen, mysteriously departing the company, I don't have faith that'll be honored going forward (nor that TE3 will be able to stay on TE3).


Anyone confirm?


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

Networking while social distancing...


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes -- gone since February


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, he was great, so was Margret, did not care for Ira much.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

I still miss Pony.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

foghorn2 said:


> Yeah, he was great, so was Margret, did not care for Ira much.


I was impressed with Ira when I read the "20 [or whatever the number was] questions with Ira" thread here--anyone who agrees to such openness deserves a hand.

This topic does bring up: I realize that matters at TiVo are in flux, but, is there a "new Ted"?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

foghorn2 said:


> Yeah, he was great, so was Margret, did not care for Ira much.


I've spoken to all of them personally and they were all good people. Ira was more of a sales person/marketing type though. The other two were more helpful and easier to communicate with.


----------



## yesno (Jun 27, 2003)

I miss @TiVoShanan


----------



## coopertwist (Jul 6, 2007)

I miss Clippy.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Margret was great. Ted was ok


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

They are apparently smarter than most of us that are still getting screwed by the "TIVO-20" ad virus. Ads came back after the last firmware update. Tivo support told me that it would not happen again. Wanna bet? 

But with Pi-Hole running now... The most I see are the arrows for a couple seconds and the recording starts. 

You'all be safe


----------



## vaquero (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm thankful that I'm not on a first name basis with anyone at Tivo.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

yesno said:


> I miss @TiVoShanan


Seconded!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

tommiet said:


> "TIVO-20" ad virus


Ha. Nice


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

foghorn2 said:


> Yeah, he was great, so was Margret, did not care for Ira much.


Margret was great for her participation here on this forum.

However, as CDO, I always thought she was more of a "make it look pretty, I don't care if it doesn't work well" form-over-function type of person. Engineering-wise, she seemed behind the eight ball. That was noticeable during the NTP mess.

The new, disastrous UI came on on her watch, as did the removal of more useful season-pass functionality.

But she participated here, so I guess that is a big plus for her.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

foghorn2 said:


> Yeah, he was great, so was Margret, did not care for Ira much.


They all had different roles in the company, but the forum engagement was obviously an appreciated commonality, carrying on a long company trend (that could be over). Ira was marketing, Margret was product, Ted was both.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I connected to Ted via LinkedIn and offered my help in doing virtual intros to any people/companies in my connections list. He was very appreciative. I figured since he was very helpful to us in the forum that I would do what I could to help him.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jlb said:


> I connected to Ted via LinkedIn and offered my help in doing virtual intros to any people/companies in my connections list. He was very appreciative. I figured since he was very helpful to us in the forum that I would do what I could to help him.


You are incredibly considerate. :clapping: I only wish I had your network/connections.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

When you have 30 years of work experience, you tend to build up a fairly wide network of connections.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfalkingham (Jul 23, 2002)

Sadly, no one will be posting here - officially anyway moving forward. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Why is that?


----------



## jfalkingham (Jul 23, 2002)

So what viable DVR product for cable has commercial skip or real 30 second skip?

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

jfalkingham said:


> So what viable DVR product for cable has commercial skip or real 30 second skip?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


I may have a good suggestion, but first please define "viable" from your perspective.


----------



## jfalkingham (Jul 23, 2002)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I may have a good suggestion, but first please define "viable" from your perspective.


Well one that just works? I'm not going into complexities of patched solutions, I don't mind that but everyone in the house will. Multi stream recording (6) with the ability to record from a guide, has season passes and a working 30 second skip. X1 from Xfinity is ok, but limited recording capability.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

jfalkingham said:


> Well one that just works? I'm not going into complexities of patched solutions, I don't mind that but everyone in the house will. Multi stream recording (6) with the ability to record from a guide, has season passes and a working 30 second skip. X1 from Xfinity is ok, but limited recording capability.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Channels DVR, fed by two HD HomeRun Prime units (3 tuners each, available on eBay) or you could try their TV Everywhere beta, with player apps on the platform of your choice for each user: Apple TV, Fire TV, iOS, Android, or web. It does _not_ record premium channels like HBO but, at least in my town, it handles everything we want.

Channels DVR can be installed on an NAS, an old PC or other server, or even an NVIDIA Shield. Features include series passes, automatic commercial skip, and FF/Rew separately adjustable for sports and other shows with a default of 30 seconds FF and 7 seconds Rew.

I have it running in parallel with TiVo to ease the transition, and at this point it's become accepted throughout the family for all but live TV so far. Nobody but me needs to know how it works or ever access the web view, and for the most part it's been rock-solid.

Channels website: https://getchannels.com...

See also: Dave Zatz, https://zatznotfunny.com/2020-05/quitting-tivo/#comment-95325


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

If you use a cable card tuner with channels, can it tune *all* the channels the cable card allows? Channels like HBO, Showtime, etc?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

DigitalDawn said:


> If you use a cable card tuner with channels, can it tune *all* the channels the cable card allows? Channels like HBO, Showtime, etc?


I think it can tune but it definitely cannot record (Channels DVR) from the premiums which was a no go for me. Despite all of my issues with TiVo its still the best solution for me at the moment.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I think it can tune but it definitely cannot record (Channels DVR) from the premiums which was a no go for me. Despite all of my issues with TiVo its still the best solution for me at the moment.


I believe I'm a TiVo w/CableCARD guy until the end! OTA isn't an option for me. The next few years will likely be very interesting.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jfalkingham said:


> So what viable DVR product for cable has commercial skip or real 30 second skip?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Where we seem to be going is the ability to subscribe to everything ad-free. Then you basically have on-demand watching of most any material with no advertising, for fees that may be less than the equivalent of paying for a cable package.


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

I don't guess there's going to be a new representative in the forums now since they've alienated so many of their most faithful customers here. Funny how some of these reps just vanish without a thank you, goodbye, kiss my ass, or nothing.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Narkul said:


> Funny how some of these reps just vanish without a thank you, goodbye, kiss my ass, or nothing.


Farewell from TiVoMargret


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And, to be honest, being a rep here has been a pretty brutal job. I can understand why they wouldn't be able to find anybody willing to take it on...


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

dswallow said:


> Where we seem to be going is the ability to subscribe to everything ad-free. Then you basically have on-demand watching of most any material with no advertising, for fees that may be less than the equivalent of paying for a cable package.


It won't take many more 'premium' streaming options w/ad-free to make this certainly viable! Comcast seems to be 'prepping' for this type of a 'future'.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And, to be honest, being a rep here has been a pretty brutal job. I can understand why they wouldn't be able to find anybody willing to take it on...


You're absolutely right. At the same time, it's part of their job and they hurt themselves by not having a conduit (going both ways).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> You're absolutely right. At the same time, it's part of their job and they hurt themselves by not having a conduit (going both ways).


Well, I would argue that being on an unaffiliated forum is NOT part of their job; it's a privilege, which we (collectively!) abused.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, I would argue that being on an unaffiliated forum is NOT part of their job; it's a privilege, which we (collectively!) abused.


And I might argue that it is a boon and a privilege (as well as a significant cost savings) to them as well, especially where they don't even have one nowadays.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> And I might argue that it is a boon and a privilege (as well as a significant cost savings) to them as well, especially where they don't even have one nowadays.


I don't think it's a boon and a privilege to go on some internet site and have abuse heaped upon you...

I suspect they would get more value out of just lurking.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think it's a boon and a privilege to go on some internet site and have abuse heaped upon you...
> 
> I suspect they would get more value out of just lurking.


Certainly, no abuse is good or helpful. But yes, a boon and privilege, it seems to me, in getting free customer support (and often at a higher, more competent level), plus free beta-testing (whether it be a beta or not).


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

Tivo making bone head decisions contributed greatly to the abuse heaped upon the these reps. Customer service is always a position for the thickest skinned people, at least it's a forum and not face to face. I once witnessed an old fart absolutely berate and belittle a teen girl at a McDonalds counter and I was amazed at how well this little lady held her composure. The verbal abuse was so bad, I don't think I could have kept my cool in her situation.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Narkul said:


> Tivo making bone head decisions contributed greatly to the abuse heaped upon the these reps. Customer service is always a position for the thickest skinned people, at least it's a forum and not face to face. I once witnessed an old fart absolutely berate and belittle a teen girl at a McDonalds counter and I was amazed at how well this little lady held her composure. The verbal abuse was so bad, I don't think I could have kept my cool in her situation.


I would told him we'll have the police settle this if he didn't back off,and if need be called them. Punishment is called for, verbal abuse is an assault


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, I would argue that being on an unaffiliated forum is NOT part of their job; it's a privilege, which we (collectively!) abused.


It wasn't always unaffiliated. While not promoted as a topic of discussion, TiVo did pay the owners (in addition to whatever advertising they ran). With and without payment, whether or not intentional, it's always been a special sort of marketing tool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

It does help to have reps where most of the people are reporting/discussing things about your product.
DSLReports has a forum where Comcast customers can ask for help directly from the Comcast techs and only those techs can see the posts.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

What TiVo does only appeals to a small group of people. What it does, it does better than anyone else. No close second. TiVo has been a niche product since launch. It will be a niche product until the end. Exactly when that end comes will be decided by the value of the current product to the consumers in that niche. 

I own five TiVos and two Minis. I bought all of my devices at rock bottom prices -- with Lifetime. I have no impact on TiVo's bottom line. TiVo will shed no tears when I move on. I will shed no tears if TiVo goes under.

TiVo Ted, Margaret, and others have no impact on TiVo's bottom line.

It's up to you people in that niche to decide the future of the company. You need to let the company know what you want and how much you will pay for what you want. As long as you are willing to pay enough to make TiVo profitable, the company will produce the products and services you want.

Unfortunately, neither side seems to understand that at this time.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

tenthplanet said:


> I would told him we'll have the police settle this if he didn't back off,and if need be called them. Punishment is called for, verbal abuse is an assault


Sorry, verbal abuse is not assault and not even close.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Narkul said:


> Tivo making bone head decisions contributed greatly to the abuse heaped upon the these reps. Customer service is always a position for the thickest skinned people, at least it's a forum and not face to face. I once witnessed an old fart absolutely berate and belittle a teen girl at a McDonalds counter and I was amazed at how well this little lady held her composure. The verbal abuse was so bad, I don't think I could have kept my cool in her situation.


"_*old*_ fart" ? I resent that age discrimination! Farts of any age are equally bad. 


PSU_Sudzi said:


> Sorry, verbal abuse is not assault and not even close.


Technically correct, I suppose, but extreme verbal abuse will frequently lead to a physical assault, whether justified or not. It must be illegal some way or another. Harassment? Disturbing the peace?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

dlfl said:


> "_*old*_ fart" ? I resent that age discrimination! Farts of any age are equally bad.
> 
> Technically correct, I suppose, but extreme verbal abuse will frequently lead to a physical assault, whether justified or not. It must be illegal some way or another. Harassment? Disturbing the peace?


Oh sure, I'm not saying its a good thing by any stretch and agree that if taken too far can lead to an altercation. But its not an assault. I'm sure if you stood there long enough and someone called the police and they showed up while it was still going on, you could get cited for some local ordinance as you described. I normally don't comment on things like this but often see these days folks say things like words are violence or an assault and just believe that is not true.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Sorry, verbal abuse is not assault and not even close.


Depends on your lawyer.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

tenthplanet said:


> Depends on your lawyer.


Lol well I guess maybe you could try to file some kinda civil suit though it seems doubtful you could get a legal charge made.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Well this thread has gone an interesting direction. Anyways, bottom line for me is when folks like Ted, Margaret, Shanan and others help me out, I am going to do what I can to help them out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

jlb said:


> Well this thread has gone an interesting direction. Anyways, bottom line for me is when folks like Ted, Margaret, Shanan and others help me out, I am going to do what I can to help them out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And good on you! The basic thread topic was answered long ago (yes Ted is gone). That created fertile ground for some to go in an "interesting direction". It would be nice if typical behavior on forums was to stay on topic, but that isn't the reality. And achieving that would require dictatorial moderation, which isn't gonna happen for (at least) two reasons: (1) leads to too much controversy over what is, or isn't, on topic and (2) requires way too much effort from moderators who are, after all, volunteers.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Ted was smuggled out of the country in a black box on wheels typically used to transport musical equipment. He is reported to be in his birth country which has no extradition treaty with the US and, as such, it's highly unlikely he will ever be brought back to answer in front of the tivocommunity tribunal for the various crimes committed by Tivo against community members including TE4, Tivo Bolt reliability and the Stream 4k 1 UI promise.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

trip1eX said:


> Ted was smuggled out of the country in a black box on wheels typically used to transport musical equipment. He is reported to be in his birth country which has no extradition treaty with the US and, as such, it's highly unlikely he will ever be brought back to answer in front of the tivocommunity tribunal for the various crimes committed by Tivo against community members including TE4, Tivo Bolt reliability and the Stream 4k 1 UI promise.


TE4 and the Bolt were well before Ted


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

compnurd said:


> TE4 and the Bolt were well before Ted


Please, grow up! What a dull world it would be if smears and scapegoating had to be based on facts!


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

compnurd said:


> TE4 and the Bolt were well before Ted


Or to put it another way, he was well before and after:

*Vice President / General Manager - Consumer Business*
TiVo, Aug 2017 - Feb 2020
San Jose, California

*Senior Director - Product Marketing*
TiVo, Dec 1998 - Sep 2004
San Jose, California

https://www.linkedin.com/in/tedmalone/

That was still funny though.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

dlfl said:


> Please, grow up! What a dull world it would be if smears and scapegoating had to be based on facts!


Grow up what? All I said Was Ted was in charge after TE4 came out and the Bolt... WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Maybe a little walk down memory lane who was responsible for TE4, aka Hydra and the Bolt.
Tivo's Next Generation User Experience - Demo


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Jed1 said:


> Maybe a little walk down memory lane who was responsible for TE4, aka Hydra and the Bolt.
> Tivo's Next Generation User Experience - Demo


LOL I know I remember that video


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

compnurd said:


> Grow up what? All I said Was Ted was in charge after TE4 came out and the Bolt... WTF are you talking about?


It was a joke! (Note the ). My jokes are frequently misunderstood and often not even funny - sorry!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

dlfl said:


> It was a joke! (Note the ). My jokes are frequently misunderstood and often not even funny - sorry!


The eyeroll emoji is generally not associated with joking, so perhaps that choice is leading to greater misunderstandings than the words alone may convey.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

dlfl said:


> It was a joke! (Note the ). My jokes are frequently misunderstood and often not even funny - sorry!


Don't worry he didn't get exactly get my joke either.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dswallow said:


> The eyeroll emoji is generally not associated with joking, so perhaps that choice is leading to greater misunderstandings than the words alone may convey.


Surely you're joking...


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)




----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Lol well I guess maybe you could try to file some kinda civil suit though it seems doubtful you could get a legal charge made.


Depending on what he was saying, and/or how he was saying it, it could be considered assault. Physical contact doesn't have to occur to be charged with assault.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Surely you're joking...


Yes, and don't call me "Surely"! 

BTW, can we safely conclude that Ted is gone, as a result of this definitive thread?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

dlfl said:


> Yes, and don't call me "Surely"!
> 
> BTW, can we safely conclude that Ted is gone, as a result of this definitive thread?


No, his leaving was prior to this thread, so clearly not a result of the thread.


----------



## vaquero (Jan 14, 2020)

snerd said:


> No, his leaving was prior to this thread, so clearly not a result of the thread.


Yeah, this thread just guarantees that he'll never be back.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

vaquero said:


> Yeah, this thread just guarantees that he'll never be back.


Nah--he was here 10 days ago.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

He and Shirley are just lurking.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

As so many do.  (And he's no longer with TiVo, and so doesn't have an "official role" here at this point--he's now just a user like you and me.) 

Who's Shirley?


----------



## vaquero (Jan 14, 2020)

Mikeguy said:


> Who's Shirley?


Surely, you know.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

CinciDVR said:


> Depending on what he was saying, and/or how he was saying it, it could be considered assault. Physical contact doesn't have to occur to be charged with assault.


It needs more than words to be considered assault.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> As so many do.  (And he's no longer with TiVo, and so doesn't have an "official role" here at this point--he's now just a user like you and me.)
> 
> Who's Shirley?


I don't doubt there's also still an NDA or two plus other public statement restrictions in effect at this stage. Also, it's not always worth the abuse often heaped upon any TiVo employee, past or present, that dares to show up here. Surely Shirley feels the same.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It needs more than words to be considered assault.


Not in the eyes of the law...almost the opposite, in fact.


> The definitions for assault vary from state-to-state, but assault is often defined as an attempt to injure to someone else, and in some circumstances can include threats or threatening behavior against others. One common definition would be an intentional attempt, using violence or force, to injure or harm another person. Another straightforward way that assault is sometimes defined is as an attempted battery. Indeed, generally the main distinction between an assault and a battery is that no contact is necessary for an assault, whereas an offensive or illegal contact must occur for a battery.


Assault and Battery Overview - FindLaw


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not in the eyes of the law...almost the opposite, in fact.
> Assault and Battery Overview - FindLaw


Berating and belittling (behavior described at the McDonald's counter) someone is not an assault, as noted in the definition you provided. Case closed!


----------



## vaquero (Jan 14, 2020)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It needs more than words to be considered assault.


Under the Texas Penal Code, a threat can be considered as an assault. Of course, just ragging someone is not a threat.

PENAL CODE

TITLE 5. OFFENSES AGAINST THE PERSON

CHAPTER 22. ASSAULTIVE OFFENSES

Sec. 22.01. ASSAULT. (a) A person commits an offense if the person:

(1) intentionally, knowingly, or recklessly causes bodily injury to another, including the person's spouse;

(2) * intentionally or knowingly threatens another with imminent bodily injury,* including the person's spouse; or

(3) intentionally or knowingly causes physical contact with another when the person knows or should reasonably believe that the other will regard the contact as offensive or provocative.

PENAL CODE CHAPTER 22. ASSAULTIVE OFFENSES


----------



## vaquero (Jan 14, 2020)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Oh sure, I'm not saying its a good thing by any stretch and agree that if taken too far can lead to an altercation. But its not an assault. I'm sure if you stood there long enough and someone called the police and they showed up while it was still going on, you could get cited for some local ordinance as you described. I normally don't comment on things like this but often see *these days folks say things like words are violence or an assault and just believe that is not true*.





PSU_Sudzi said:


> Berating and belittling (behavior described at the McDonald's counter) someone is not an assault, as noted in the definition you provided. Case closed!


True, but that's not what you stated as quoted above. Words can indeed be an assault.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

vaquero said:


> True, but that's not what you stated as quoted above. Words can indeed be an assault.


Apologies for not being specific, there needs to be specific words as noted above, threatening words or motions. To repeat this once more, it all started with someone indicating berating and belittling someone was an assault which is simply not true.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Apologies for not being specific, there needs to be specific words as noted above, threatening words or motions. To repeat this once more, it all started with someone indicating berating and belittling someone was an assault which is simply not true.


Except we don't know what words were used to berate and belittle the clerk...

(Man, this thread has taken a weird turn!)


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Except we don't know what words were used to berate and belittle the clerk...
> 
> (Man, this thread has taken a weird turn!)


You're correct, we don't, but the fact the word threaten was not used doesn't leave much to the imagination except for someone being very rude to a fast food worker.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Shirley, this thread is threatening.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> Who's Shirley?


The role of Shirley was actually played by Leslie.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> ......
> Who's Shirley?


Surely you know Shirley, but just in case:


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dlfl said:


> Surely you know Shirley, but just in case:


(This just reminds me of how genius this movie and the acting in it is.)


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

tommiet said:


> They are apparently smarter than most of us that are still getting screwed by the "TIVO-20" ad virus. Ads came back after the last firmware update. Tivo support told me that it would not happen again. Wanna bet?
> 
> But with Pi-Hole running now... The most I see are the arrows for a couple seconds and the recording starts.
> 
> You'all be safe


I'm just as annoyed as anyone about the TiVo ads that are being rolled out. But, can we please not joke about COVID-19 and the novel coronavirus?


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

compuguy said:


> I'm just as annoyed as anyone about the TiVo ads that are being rolled out. But, can we please not joke about COVID-19 and the novel coronavirus?


Never said a word about COVID-19. You might want to read my post again.


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

tommiet said:


> Never said a word about COVID-19. You might want to read my post again.


I was referring to the whole "TIVO-20" thing.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tommiet said:


> They are apparently smarter than most of us that are still getting screwed by the "TIVO-20" ad virus. Ads came back after the last firmware update. Tivo support told me that it would not happen again. Wanna bet?





compuguy said:


> I'm just as annoyed as anyone about the TiVo ads that are being rolled out. But, can we please not joke about COVID-19 and the novel coronavirus?





tommiet said:


> Never said a word about COVID-19. You might want to read my post again.


We're not idiots, your point was very clear and it's disingenuous to suggest you weren't making a jab along the lines of COVID-19 with that comment and it's not welcome, we're adults here, waving your hand and saying "but I didn't SAY that" is not an adult behavior.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> We're not idiots, your point was very clear and it's disingenuous to suggest you weren't making a jab along the lines of COVID-19 with that comment and it's not welcome, we're adults here, waving your hand and saying "but I didn't SAY that" is not an adult behavior.


OK mom....


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

tommiet said:


> They are apparently smarter than most of us that are still getting screwed by the "TIVO-20" ad virus. Ads came back after the last firmware update. Tivo support told me that it would not happen again. Wanna bet?
> 
> But with Pi-Hole running now... The most I see are the arrows for a couple seconds and the recording starts.
> You'all be safe





dianebrat said:


> We're not idiots, your point was very clear and it's disingenuous to suggest you weren't making a jab along the lines of COVID-19 with that comment and it's not welcome, we're adults here, waving your hand and saying "but I didn't SAY that" is not an adult behavior.


Way too sensitive IMHO. It's like you're condemning people for the already existing widespread use of the terms 'virus' and 'viral' in the context of IT and social media. Too much PC outrage going on.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

dlfl said:


> Way too sensitive IMHO. It's like you're condemning people for the already existing widespread use of the terms 'virus' and 'viral' in the context of IT and social media. Too much PC outrage going on.


I probably would have let it slide until the comment of "but I didn't say that" playing that childish game of semantics is just insulting to those with brains.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Your very welcome to skip my childish post..... Did you notice that I always place a comment at the end of my post telling folks to be safe? Nope.. Nadda... Missed that.

Tell the truth... Your more PO'D about my negative comments about TiVo. Just stop drinking the TiVo Kool-Aid and you'll be fine.

Be safe (unless it offends you.)

Note.... No more comments on this thread... so you can nag someone else.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Shirley this thread has jumped the shark.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Shirley this thread has jumped the shark.


Roger


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Getting back to the title of this thread...Does anyone know who this "tivopm" on Reddit is? He speaks as if employed by and knowledgeable of Tivo's ifs ands and buts. Promising firmware updates. Has sounded legit at times.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

mattyro7878 said:


> Getting back to the title of this thread...Does anyone know who this "tivopm" on Reddit is? He speaks as if employed by and knowledgeable of Tivo's ifs ands and buts. Promising firmware updates. Has sounded legit at times.


Are you suggesting that he is TiVo_Ted (referring back to the title of this thread)?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

By no means. I am just considering whether he is the real deal. Why Reddit and not Tivo Community?


----------

